
How do calculators do trigonometry? - JNRowe
http://chalkdustmagazine.com/blog/how-to-calculators-do-trigonometry/
======
perl4ever
I've read about cordics before, but it reminds me of circle drawing in
QuickDraw:

[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Round_Rects_Are_Everywhere.txt)

(There may be a better explanation elsewhere, and probably source code, but
the link gives a hint)

